# Is this right?



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I got a private message from another member on here. She asked me to send her some yarn as "I don't find good things in my town"

This was about 3 weeks ago and to be honest I was a little shocked at her forthrightness in just asking. No "please" or anything like that. Also I live in England and she lives in Canada. I didn't reply right away.

But I eventually answered a couple of days ago and said "I live in England, UK. Postage is too expensive. Sorry."

I got a reply I've just spotted about 10 minutes ago: "I'll send you the postage."

Any yarn I could send at the cheapest rate (taking 6 - 12 weeks to arrive) and at the lowest weight would still be cheaper for her to buy from a yarn outlet. So it's not worth her while to pursue this.

And, to be honest, whilst I have a respectable "stash" - it's only oddments - certainly not enough of any colour & gauge to make a garment. Oddments suit me fine personally as I only make toys. I try to have just a little of every possible colour in DK gauge so I can usually proceed with whatever little toy I wish to make. I don't sell my work, I just make little things for my grandchildren. 

I have a very small selection of 4 ply yarn as well - very little of it in fact. This is for when I make tiny little items.

Plus I additionally have a limited amount of very thick yarns - which I keep for when I'm loom knitting.

It may sound greedy, but I don't have any to spare.

This lady didn't even tell me what she actually knits, what type of yarn she's wanting etc ... I feel she just wants to accumulate a yarn stash of her own and anything will do as long as someone else provides it.

I'm also wondering if she's approached other members.

Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

No. Unreasonable is asking for something in an entitled manner. Sheesh.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Odd.
I wonder why he/she would single you out. There are lots of Canadian members - the postage would be a lot less. It doesn’t make sense. This may be a scammer trying to get your private address or something like that. After all, we don’t RELALLY know what country anyone is from. We only know where they SAY they’re from. If you feel uncomfortable about the request, just ignore it and report the message to Admin. There may not be any immediate action taken by Admin though, LOL.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

No, it is not right. 
If you want to ... put her on your ignore list and she will not be able to send you any more PMs
There have been a few times that others have reported such things.
Sometimes it has been done publicly by posting a topic. Sometimes by sending PMs to people they think might be willing to do what they want.
You are under NO obligation to do it or even reply.
This is a world-wide discussion group and there are no "requirements" for membership... just signing up and (in theory) accepting the guidelines etc.
There is no way to verify people are who they say they are or where they say they live.
Let it go...


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I think you should just gently tell her you do not feel comfortable doing this, especially long distance. How would you feel if the package never arrived? She might also have to pay customs duty on imported wool. Canada is vast. There are thousands of yarn stores in Canada, perhaps not close to her, but certainly no need to import it, unless it is something totaly unavailable in Canada. Easy enough to find suppliers on line, and most will send if requested.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, you are reasonable. I would have just deleted the message. Then I would have checked her profile and find out how long she has been a member. Sounds like a scam. People sometimes try to get you to mail first and they will send you payment or postage later, but of course you never get it. I would ignore any further contact.


----------



## Judi Bee (Feb 25, 2018)

Bambagirl said:


> I got a private message from another member on here. She asked me to send her some yarn as "I don't find good things in my town"
> 
> This was about 3 weeks ago and to be honest I was a little shocked at her forthrightness in just asking. No "please" or anything like that. Also I live in England and she lives in Canada. I didn't reply right away.
> 
> ...


Not at all unreasonable, it smacks of the other person being a tad unreasonable.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I am sitting here wondering why anyone would do this


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Please do not worry about this. she is on the internet - she can order from any of the Canadian craft/yarn outlets and buy yarn and it will be delivered to her door. So often this type of treatment is called "phishing" on the internet. My grandkids are adamant that I NOT communicate on the internet with anyone I do not already know. It is usually the case that these folks are searching for personal information which they create identity theft. In particular it seems strange that she did not publish this publicly on KP - asking if there was anyone who had yarn stash they wanted to get rid of - instead she made individual contact - do not go forward with this scheme is my recommendation.

edited - changed "do already know" to do not already know" and to correct some spelling


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

No, definitely not! Of all the cheek!


----------



## lilyspirit (Jul 16, 2017)

Bambagirl said:


> I got a private message from another member on here. She asked me to send her some yarn as "I don't find good things in my town"
> 
> This was about 3 weeks ago and to be honest I was a little shocked at her forthrightness in just asking. No "please" or anything like that. Also I live in England and she lives in Canada. I didn't reply right away.
> 
> ...


Dear lord
No this it far from right!

I wouldn't even answer again!!!


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

You are not unreasonable at all while back on a knitting site on Facebook a lady was asking for wool and other craft related items for people with mental health problems and because my daughter has bipolar I sent a good few balls of yarn and didn't get a message back even to say she had received it


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I wonder how many others she has pulled this on, here on KP? If a few fell for it she would be doing alright. Maybe her avatar should be posted on here so others could be alerted.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

I agree


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

That's just weird. Ignorable weird IMO. Have nothing to do with this person is my heartfelt suggestion.

I had someone contacting me by PM for help with knitting. They were also posting and getting good answers on a thread. I decided after a couple of PMs to not respond anymore. Somehow the whole thing was just off.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

It's not right at all, so delete the comment and set their user name to "ignore"


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

There is something very odd going on.....contact admin.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I would not contact her again, and I think it might be a good idea to share her name with others so they don’t get dragged into the same net.


----------



## kjanel (Sep 29, 2016)

You are being very reasonable. That Canadian lady was rather forward in my opinion. In my opinion forward to the point of being rude to you.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Verrrrrry odd. I’d tell her exactly what you’ve said here about not having any to spare. No long explanation. Just sorry, I really can’t spare any.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

That is absolutely inappropriate! If she contacts you again, tell her to bug off!!! The nerve of some people.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

What a damn cheek she has. Just ignore her completely and don't give it another thought.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

kjanel said:


> You are being very reasonable. That Canadian lady was rather forward in my opinion. In my opinion forward to the point of being rude to you.


And we Canadians are usually considered very polite! She is a disgrace to her country.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would say you are being rational and she is unreasonable. Why doesn't she go to a discount store?


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

Last timeI was in England I found it very expensive. Who would ask someone to send a parcel to Canada. Shipping is so expensive. Who is this person?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are not unreasonable at all.

Not sure why she choose to contact you, and with not knowing who it is, which I don't expect you to post it openly
I would just ignore the PM's or as others mentioned put her on your ignore list.
I only recently used this option since never felt the need to ignore anyone.

I had someone some time back send several messages asking me if I would donate to her several yarns I had posted in the classified section for sale.
Didn't know her, never communicated with her over the years I have been on the forum.
Found it a bit odd and finally sent a message letting her know I could not afford to donate the yarn she referenced which were several posts I had posted, 
she finally stopped sending me PM's

I have sent yarn to several people on the forum who I have communicated with over the years, if I had what they needed to finish a project

but to just receive messages from some out right asking for you or anyone on the forum to send them yarn I find a big odd and somewhat rude.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Phishing for a mark? Mail something and she/he has your name and address. Ignore.


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

Give us her name so we are aware


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

You are not being unreasonable. i can't imagine just going up to a stranger and demanding free stuff. She can post a message asking people on the forum, in general, to please give her stuff. But this is very different from sending a message to a specific person making demands. That's just crazy. And arrogant.

Do Not Give In To Demands.

And "No" is a complete sentence. You do not ever have to explain why you won't do what someone wants you to do. Just say 'no'. in fact, it's best not to explain. When you said to her "oh, postage is too high" she just took away that excuse by saying she would send postage. don't argue with people about why you are saying no. just say "no". Repeat as many times as necessary, and do not offer any explanations. People who make demands do not deserve explanations. But you deserve your privacy.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I get a bad feeling about the whole thing. Like maybe the person is a scammer "grooming" you for something money related.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

No is a perfectly good answer. Ignore. Do not respond and as others mentioned, I hope you did not give out personal information. This site is going to lose many of us. Administration has to step in and wack the weeds.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Yes you are, if you think you owe anybody an explanation. You are entitled to have a barn full of y'all's rn and not share it with any who asks for it. Did you ever communicate with this leech?


Bambagirl said:


> I got a private message from another member on here. She asked me to send her some yarn as "I don't find good things in my town"
> 
> This was about 3 weeks ago and to be honest I was a little shocked at her forthrightness in just asking. No "please" or anything like that. Also I live in England and she lives in Canada. I didn't reply right away.
> 
> ...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

There are some odd balls (excuse the pun) aren't there. Ignore her completely. Some of us have had pms from a person offering to knit for grandchildren, then wanting names of grandchildren etc., very dodgy.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

That is totally unreasonable, just ignore.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I don’t think you are being unreasonable at all!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so strange and so wrong in several ways. I think I would add this person to my ignore list.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Why do you think she assumed that you had yarn to give away - - is it something you eluded to (even indirectly or jokingly) in one of your posts ???

Has she been a member for a long time ??? Has she made many postings ??? That may indicate some reliability or not.

If she appears to be reliable, I think you could give her the benefit of the doubt and simply PM her with something like:

_"I've decided not to part with any of my yarn at this time, so I'm unable to help you. Thank you for contacting me."_
__________


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Just say No...she'll have to look elsewhere. There are plenty of offerings in the classified of this site, so perhaps she should try there...


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Bambagirl said:


> I got a private message from another member on here. She asked me to send her some yarn as "I don't find good things in my town"
> 
> This was about 3 weeks ago and to be honest I was a little shocked at her forthrightness in just asking. No "please" or anything like that. Also I live in England and she lives in Canada. I didn't reply right away.
> 
> ...


I believe that you are being perfectly reasonable.

He/she sounds like they are "not the sharpest knife in the drawer!"

Even if the postage cost was small, and you had yarn to give away, it was still very rude in the way she asked....

I will bet, even money, that it is one of the biddies, or one of their "familiars", one that I have on ignore already, as they are the only ones here so rude and lacking in even the simplest of manners.....

Send me a PM if you are willing to tell me who it was, but not on your topic, unless you wish to of course!

regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

knit4ES said:


> No, it is not right.
> If you want to ... put her on your ignore list and she will not be able to send you any more PMs
> There have been a few times that others have reported such things.
> Sometimes it has been done publicly by posting a topic. Sometimes by sending PMs to people they think might be willing to do what they want.
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Joy Marshall said:


> I wonder how many others she has pulled this on, here on KP? If a few fell for it she would be doing alright. Maybe her avatar should be posted on here so others could be alerted.


Agreed. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

regards

Andy


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't think so at all! With all the sites for yarn including www.ebay.com certainly she can find yarn at a price she can afford! I have ordered all winter from www.herrschners.com, www.marymaxim.com, and even www.lionbrand.com to build up my stash and try new textiles. I am sure there are other's, these are the ones I have used personally because we don't have a good selection of yarn here either!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! I am shocked..so shocked and appalled at all of these nasty, ALL negative answers!!! I had to check to see if I am on KP! As was mentioned before on here, you can not read the feelings of the written word, and it is second hand when we read it. How do you k ow who wrote it...small child, someone with mental problems? Nowhere, in the posters telling us, did I see where she simply said "no". A simple no would suffice! Reread the crucifying answers! Then, go pray for forgiveness and for the original poster! Most often, yes or no, is sufficient..in this case, sorry, I can't would have worked.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

It is not right and yo owe her nothing not even. Response.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

No way, scam!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Not unreasonable of you at all. She seems to have all the tools to order and purchase her own stash. Sometimes it's hard to say "no" but it seems you will have to.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is very strange. First and foremost postage is very expensive, we have thousands of yarn stores all across Canada, she has access to any online yarn store in the world and lastly it is rude and truthfully for the most part, Canadians are not rude. I think this is a scam. Has she been a member of KP very long? I would very politely tell her that you will not be sending her any wool and suggest she look on line at Webs or Knit Pick etc. Very odd indeed.


----------



## nanaakb1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I would definitely not respond to her. Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

knit4ES said:


> No, it is not right.
> If you want to ... put her on your ignore list and she will not be able to send you any more PMs
> There have been a few times that others have reported such things.
> Sometimes it has been done publicly by posting a topic. Sometimes by sending PMs to people they think might be willing to do what they want.
> ...


Best advice....


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Certainly not. She had no right asking you.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

I would just ignore! In fact, you should let everyone know who it is.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

that is really weird. Is the person a long time member or at least established? I'd take a look at the things they post, topic they've started and responses to other posts. Did they respond to any of your posts? Have you had a recent conversation/interaction with them or other reason that might make them think they could ask you something so bold?

Der Fisherman/Andy, that's also kind of weird you think you know who it could be.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

That was extremely rude of her. But it doesn't suprize me unfortunatly. As the very first pm's I ever received on here was someone saying give me your pattern. 

When I said I'm sorry it's for sale on my website. She send me a very nastie replay saying I was selfish, mean etc etc.

I didn't bother to reply to that but it did put me off. I'd only been on the forum for about a month when that happened.

I'm also wondering how many other people this person might have contacted, trying to get goodness know what from other members on here.

I would not bother answering any more pm's from this person.


----------



## norac (Feb 15, 2018)

You are not being unreasonable at all! I am from Canada and I would love to know what “town” she lives in because there is no shortage of yarn here!!!!
I wish I knew more of the circumstances here - why is she asking you to send her yarn in the first place? 
The only thing I can think of is that Rowan Yarns are all of a sudden way more expensive to buy here and I believe they are produced in the UK!!!


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

If you are confused and undecided what to do, do nothing. It's your inner voice telling you to be careful. This just doesn't sound right. Ignore her.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Bambagirl said:


> I got a private message from another member on here. She asked me to send her some yarn as "I don't find good things in my town"
> 
> This was about 3 weeks ago and to be honest I was a little shocked at her forthrightness in just asking. No "please" or anything like that. Also I live in England and she lives in Canada. I didn't reply right away.
> 
> ...


It's a scam. This gal, or someone who learned well from her, has a long history of doing this on KP. Do not respond to her again. Just ignore her. I apologize if this is a repeat of what others may have advised. Didn't have time to read the responses.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> WOW! I am shocked..so shocked and appalled at all of these nasty, ALL negative answers!!! I had to check to see if I am on KP! As was mentioned before on here, you can not read the feelings of the written word, and it is second hand when we read it. How do you k ow who wrote it...small child, someone with mental problems? Nowhere, in the posters telling us, did I see where she simply said "no". A simple no would suffice! Reread the crucifying answers! Then, go pray for forgiveness and for the original poster! Most often, yes or no, is sufficient..in this case, sorry, I can't would have worked.


What?????!!!!!! The OP had a right to ask the question, didn't she? Now she and others are being condemned for it? Give us all a break!


----------



## suebee48 (Mar 3, 2018)

She can order on-line like everyone else with no yard locally. Send her nothing and don’t feel guilty about it. This is very fishy.


----------



## dl111255 (Mar 31, 2011)

No you are not! She is being unreasonable. Don’t be afraid to say NO! You don’t need a reason, and if you give her one she will have a solution as you found out. If she is bold enough to ask, be bold enough to just say no.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

thanks for the heads up - you are right to ignore


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

hildy3 said:


> WOW! I am shocked..so shocked and appalled at all of these nasty, ALL negative answers!!! I had to check to see if I am on KP! As was mentioned before on here, you can not read the feelings of the written word, and it is second hand when we read it. How do you k ow who wrote it...small child, someone with mental problems? Nowhere, in the posters telling us, did I see where she simply said "no". A simple no would suffice! Reread the crucifying answers! Then, go pray for forgiveness and for the original poster! Most often, yes or no, is sufficient..in this case, sorry, I can't would have worked.


Oh!!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Casisome (Mar 18, 2018)

Agree with others. It sounds like a scam. You would have to give bank details in order for her to send postage......contact admin


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> And we Canadians are usually considered very polite! She is a disgrace to her country.


I agree. She makes one embarrassed to say we're Canadian. She's definitely not a typical Canadian personality, but there's always a bad apple in a barrel.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Not at all unreasonable!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

This has a feel of caution about it. I think I would just say you can't help her, but thanks for thinking of you. And leave it at that. If they get persistent, contact Admin.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Wow! What nerve! I would never, ever demand that someone send me something just out of the blue like that. So she "can't find any good stuff in my town"? Has she never heard of ordering online? You've already told her no, and that's all you can do, especially from the UK to Canada. There are many stores in Canada, as well as in the US she could order from. Heck, I order yarn from Turkey! I'm just gobsmacked!


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

This is ridiculous. Her use of this site demonstrates her ability with the internet. She can shop on the internet to find wonderful yarn. She does not need to invade your stash. If money is her issue, she can search for discounted yarn.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

suebee48 said:


> She can order on-line like everyone else with no yard locally. Send her nothing and don't feel guilty about it. This is very fishy.


You don't know that.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> You don't know that.


And what would your response be if someone you don't know, have never communicated with and lives on another continent asked you for yarn? It does indeed sound fishy. The OP was right to put this subject out for opinions.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have already said...just say no and let it go at that. 6 pages of sameness when no was all she had to say..
.geeze...


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Joy Marshall said:


> And we Canadians are usually considered very polite! She is a disgrace to her country.


Did any one get the sense that this person's first language is not English? She doesn't seem to understand the message that the tone of her reqest conveys. I would be surprised if she was a Canadian by birth.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Even if you lived in the same town that was just RUDE and WRONG. Put that user on your ignore list and report to ADMIN. Since ADMIN seems to be overwhelmed in “missing in action” recently, I think you should also publicly identify the culprit. Do not feel badly for not being bullied by a bully. You are in the right here.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I would have ignored this rude request. Some people seem to think they ar entitled to anything they want.


----------



## ammie (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, no word. I would just ignore too.


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

No....that sounds whack....usually we already know the answer when we pose a question.....point in case...
Yesterday I found the sweetest shoes at TJ Maxx...gorgeous, good price....a 1/2 size too large....which showed at the toes...so I asked a fellow female shopper...do these look too big? To which she said..." yes, 1/2 size too large, but very cute" I knew the answer...just needed validation... like you...who would ever expect a stranger to send stuff?....crazy.....if someone needed something I bet you'd pay for it 3x over....but that was hutzpah....


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

mlab said:


> Oh!!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you are offended then maybe it would be a nice gesture if you sent her some yarn.

As for OP thank you for letting us know that there is someone out there that is looking for yarn in this way. I for one will be alert!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> I believe that you are being perfectly reasonable.
> 
> He/she sounds like they are "not the sharpest knife in the drawer!"
> 
> ...


How dare you accuse people when you have no idea who the PM was from. Would you like it if I said "It was probably Andy and his wife?" Your accusation has no merit here,
The "biddies" that I know don't have to beg for yarn and have awesome stashes of their own. Some even comb,spin and dye their own. Your comment was out of line. You seem more like a gossipy old woman than you do a man, but you just can't help yourself. Bringing your prejudices to Main from the Attic is not right.
You should have proof before you accuse anyone of anything.

BTW,
your crush has changed her username to Knitter0711.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

i don't think you're being unreasonable at all. the only person who's being unreasonable is the one who's demanding that you do something and not even bothering to say "please." just ignore him or her.

hazel


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't get involved with this as it can only be trouble!!!!


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Caroline19 said:


> This is very strange. First and foremost postage is very expensive, we have thousands of yarn stores all across Canada, she has access to any online yarn store in the world and lastly it is rude and truthfully for the most part, Canadians are not rude. I think this is a scam. Has she been a member of KP very long? I would very politely tell her that you will not be sending her any wool and suggest she look on line at Webs or Knit Pick etc. Very odd indeed.





KroSha said:


> Why do you think she assumed that you had yarn to give away - - is it something you eluded to (even indirectly or jokingly) in one of your posts ???


She only joined in December 2017!! Very recently indeed to say that I got her private message in February - last month!!

And I need to take just a little responsibility in this myself. I'm a very thrifty and frugal person with my money and resources. I have built myself a stash very, very cheaply. I have only bought brand-new yarn from a yarn store about twice in my entire life. I get a lot of yarn given by friends who knit - they'll give me a ball or two leftover at the end of some project. I got lots and lots of yarn in various gauges and colours from the home of a friend who died - I helped to clear the house and was told to keep anything I wanted. Also got needles, patterns and assorted knitting accessories from the same source. I occasionally buy yarn from charity and thrift stores - again just oddments but very cheaply - like for a few pennies.

But at the same time, I will give yarn away to close friends who knit if they're looking for a particular colour or gauge I can supply. And I'm always happy to share patterns etc … I have a friend who doesn't use computers or the Internet (she's elderly) and I have found and printed off quite a lot of free patterns for her. I'm not mean. But I tend to help those who help me. People within my local knitting community that I've built a friendly relationship with. Not strangers on another continent who feel that by privately messaging me out of the blue I'm just going to parcel up some yarn and mail it to them! I don't think so!!


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

You were polite to reply, but delete any further messages. Sounds suspicious to me. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

YAWN!!! Bye....


----------



## 2005 Granny (Feb 13, 2018)

No your not. Surely she could get FREE yarn closer to home. Around here there are plenty of places that are willing to share. It was very rude of here to even ask you.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I’ve done a little detective work from the links on her username …

Someone else posted in the sub-forum for members who want to trade yarns, patterns etc with one another “Members Buy/Sell/Trade – Classifieds”. Asking for a certain pattern that’s no longer available - and willing to pay for it. One other member offered her the pattern for $1.80 – and our “Canadian friend” offered it for “20 Canadian dollars” – when other members on the thread highlighted her somewhat extortionate price she backtracked and said she meant 2 dollars! Sounds like she’s on the make!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

mirl56 said:


> that is really weird. Is the person a long time member or at least established? I'd take a look at the things they post, topic they've started and responses to other posts. Did they respond to any of your posts? Have you had a recent conversation/interaction with them or other reason that might make them think they could ask you something so bold?
> 
> Der Fisherman/Andy, that's also kind of weird you think you know who it could be.


Your thought about my thoughts is also weird, if I may say so!! :sm23: .

My thoughts are that it has to be someone who is not quite normal = weird!!! :sm23:

But of course I could be completely wrong, and that it was just a bad PMS day, or similar!

Maybe we will all find out at some point!!

But it is certainly very bad manners and I am someone who believes a lot in good manners..... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

morningstar said:


> What?????!!!!!! The OP had a right to ask the question, didn't she? Now she and others are being condemned for it? Give us all a break!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Caroline19 said:


> If you are offended then maybe it would be a nice gesture if you sent her some yarn.
> 
> As for OP thank you for letting us know that there is someone out there that is looking for yarn in this way. I for one will be alert!!


I have no idea of the meaning of this message. I was not responding to the original posting but to one that was a little sanctimonious, in my view. Clearly, no-one else has to agree with me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> you are not unreasonable at all.
> 
> Not sure why she choose to contact you, and with not knowing who it is, which I don't expect you to post it openly
> I would just ignore the PM's or as others mentioned put her on your ignore list.
> ...


I have been meaning to ask you this for years and now is my chance - do you own a store or online site? I am always amazed by your stash.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bambagirl said:


> She only joined in December 2017!! Very recently indeed to say that I got her private message in February - last month!!
> 
> And I need to take just a little responsibility in this myself. I'm a very thrifty and frugal person with my money and resources. I have built myself a stash very, very cheaply. I have only bought brand-new yarn from a yarn store about twice in my entire life. I get a lot of yarn given by friends who knit - they'll give me a ball or two leftover at the end of some project. I got lots and lots of yarn in various gauges and colours from the home of a friend who died - I helped to clear the house and was told to keep anything I wanted. Also got needles, patterns and assorted knitting accessories from the same source. I occasionally buy yarn from charity and thrift stores - again just oddments but very cheaply - like for a few pennies.
> 
> But at the same time, I will give yarn away to close friends who knit if they're looking for a particular colour or gauge I can supply. And I'm always happy to share patterns etc … I have a friend who doesn't use computers or the Internet (she's elderly) and I have found and printed off quite a lot of free patterns for her. I'm not mean. But I tend to help those who help me. People within my local knitting community that I've built a friendly relationship with. Not strangers on another continent who feel that by privately messaging me out of the blue I'm just going to parcel up some yarn and mail it to them! I don't think so!!


Bambagirl......I don't thing you need to explain your position. If this same person had reached out to everyone and explained that she was doing charity knitting and would appreciate any donations we might have investigated further and consider contributing but why did she pick one individual and PM. If she lives in Canada there is no limit to the amount of yarn that is available either locally or online and if that's not enough just turn south of the border. 
I'm very careful with my wool spending as well and truthfully if I am going to "splurge" I will but Canadian own yarns or I will buy from UK. 
I want to thank you for bring this to light so that we can all be aware of this situation.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

mlab said:


> I have no idea of the meaning of this message. I was not responding to the original posting but to one that was a little sanctimonious, in my view. Clearly, no-one else has to agree with me.


 I'm pretty sure she meant to respond to the same one your responded to, but hit the "quote reply" on the wrong one.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Bambagirl said:


> I got a private message from another member on here. She asked me to send her some yarn as "I don't find good things in my town"
> 
> This was about 3 weeks ago and to be honest I was a little shocked at her forthrightness in just asking. No "please" or anything like that. Also I live in England and she lives in Canada. I didn't reply right away.
> 
> ...


NO.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Ladyj960 said:


> I would just ignore! In fact, you should let everyone know who it is.


I don't feel comfortable "outing" her on here (naming & shaming) but I will give her username to anyone who privately messages me!



Maxine1944 said:


> This is ridiculous. Her use of this site demonstrates her ability with the internet. She can shop on the internet to find wonderful yarn. She does not need to invade your stash. If money is her issue, she can search for discounted yarn.


Couldn't agree more! I'm extremely careful with my money but I've built a respectable stash through building relationships with local people and reciprocating help in other ways.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

tobo11 said:


> Did any one get the sense that this person's first language is not English? She doesn't seem to understand the message that the tone of her reqest conveys. I would be surprised if she was a Canadian by birth.


That is part of the persona! Get a grip. Next somebody will start a GO YARN ME PAGE


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> How dare you accuse people when you have no idea who the PM was from. Would you like it if I said "It was probably Andy and his wife?" Your accusation has no merit here,
> The "biddies" that I know don't have to beg for yarn and have awesome stashes of their own. Some even comb,spin and dye their own. Your comment was out of line. You seem more like a gossipy old woman than you do a man, but you just can't help yourself. Bringing your prejudices to Main from the Attic is not right.
> You should have proof before you accuse anyone of anything.


As if ANY biddy ever needed actual proof to say ANYTHING ANYTIME, as long as its rude or vile or both!!! Remember, I named no one in particular!!! Just a group!!

You being (as usual) a good example of that group's general rudeness to anyone you perceive as being a target on KP!!!

And as I always say to such replies as you have just given here *"If the cap fits wear it!"*

But the biddies on KP do not seem to understand it and with no need to name anyone in particular, they start (metaphorically speaking) jumping up and down shouting "ME ME ME ME ME!" :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Just as you have done here, again!!

Which I always find totally hilarious!!!! So thanks for the great laugh, again! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Andy


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> Your thought about my thoughts is also weird, if I may say so!! :sm23: .
> 
> My thoughts are that it has to be someone who is not quite normal = weird!!! :sm23:
> 
> ...


What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

No, you are not being unreasonable! She is! 
What an odd request. Be wary, and keep your yarn.
She was quite out of line to ask you.
It's all quite strange to me.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I would not do this and this seems strange. Beware that all of the internet and sites are not safe.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

WillNotCook said:


> You are not being unreasonable. i can't imagine just going up to a stranger and demanding free stuff. She can post a message asking people on the forum, in general, to please give her stuff. But this is very different from sending a message to a specific person making demands. That's just crazy. And arrogant.
> 
> Do Not Give In To Demands.
> 
> And "No" is a complete sentence. You do not ever have to explain why you won't do what someone wants you to do. Just say 'no'. in fact, it's best not to explain. When you said to her "oh, postage is too high" she just took away that excuse by saying she would send postage. don't argue with people about why you are saying no. just say "no". Repeat as many times as necessary, and do not offer any explanations. People who make demands do not deserve explanations. But you deserve your privacy.


Very well said. No means no, and that's that. No explanation required.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Your thought about my thoughts is also weird, if I may say so!! :sm23: .
> 
> My thoughts are that it has to be someone who is not quite normal = weird!!! :sm23:
> 
> ...


A bad PMS Day?? Is that supposed to be funny? Why don't you quit before you insult the entire KP community? 
It would be much appreciated.
Regards


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

No, I am with you on this one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> As if ANY biddy ever needed actual proof to say ANYTHING ANYTIME, as long as its rude or vile or both!!! Remember, I named no one in particular!!! Just a group!!
> 
> You being (as usual) a good example of that group's general rudeness to anyone you perceive as being a target on KP!!!
> 
> ...


Just looking at your avatar makes me laugh.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe she got you mixed up with someone who had yarn to sell or something. Sounds strange to me the way she worded the request. Surely she thought you had yarn to sell.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?


He is a troll, knovice. He hangs out in the Attic and causes trouble.
Ladies just put him on ignore. His demeaning jokes about women are reason enough, but he is also a troll.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bambagirl said:


> I've done a little detective work from the links on her username …
> 
> Someone else posted in the sub-forum for members who want to trade yarns, patterns etc with one another "Members Buy/Sell/Trade - Classifieds". Asking for a certain pattern that's no longer available - and willing to pay for it. One other member offered her the pattern for $1.80 - and our "Canadian friend" offered it for "20 Canadian dollars" - when other members on the thread highlighted her somewhat extortionate price she backtracked and said she meant 2 dollars! Sounds like she's on the make!


Knitnanny has already put out a warning on this individual. I am attaching a link to her post. And take note der fish she is NOT A BIDDY.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-524589-1.html


----------



## lajames56 (Aug 13, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> How dare you accuse people when you have no idea who the PM was from. Would you like it if I said "It was probably Andy and his wife?" Your accusation has no merit here,
> The "biddies" that I know don't have to beg for yarn and have awesome stashes of their own. Some even comb,spin and dye their own. Your comment was out of line. You seem more like a gossipy old woman than you do a man, but you just can't help yourself. Bringing your prejudices to Main from the Attic is not right.
> You should have proof before you accuse anyone of anything.
> 
> ...


This man should be called der creepy. He certainly seems to have fallen for amy/glengirls mania. Blaming people just to get negative responses and with no evidence whatsoever. He makes my flesh crawl! This certainly looks like a scam to get personal details ,and I would ignore the pm. Liz


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Granny41 said:


> Knitnanny has already put out a warning on this individual. I am attaching a link to her post. And take note der fish she is NOT A BIDDY.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-524589-1.html


Many thanks for this information. This person is presently "in hiding"... Interesting! I have put her on my Ignore list. No point being targeted by that sort of person.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Yes I agree....it is weird....I'm from Canada and would'nt even think of doing such a thing.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Diane1945 said:


> Yes I agree....it is weird....I'm from Canada and would'nt even think of doing such a thing.


I suppose the country of origin or any other characteristic has nothing to do with dishonesty... There are some such people everywhere... unfortunately...


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

put her on your ignore list !


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just looking at your avatar makes me laugh.


I was going to change it. Then a biddy, I forget who, complained bitterly about it, so its staying!!

Get used to it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Its going to be there a long, long time!!!

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Granny41 said:


> Knitnanny has already put out a warning on this individual. I am attaching a link to her post. And take note der fish she is NOT A BIDDY.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-524589-1.html


But she has all the qualifications!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: An easy mistake to make!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Andy

PS. Let us all see what happens in the future!! Hopefully she will simply disappear up her own ego!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> He is a troll, knovice. He hangs out in the Attic and causes trouble.
> Ladies just put him on ignore. His demeaning jokes about women are reason enough, but he is also a troll.


Only with a certain type of woman!! The biddies!!! All of them!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

But you would not know a troll if one fell on you!!! Try educating yourself a bit better!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Sadly, it might appear to you that you are metaphorically, looking in a mirror!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Andy

PS. If you wish to have even more emojis, stay as nasty with your comments as you always have been!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

mlab said:


> I suppose the country of origin or any other characteristic has nothing to do with dishonesty... There are some such people everywhere... unfortunately...


Agreed fully!

regards

Andy


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> Knitnanny has already put out a warning on this individual. I am attaching a link to her post. And take note der fish she is NOT A BIDDY.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-524589-1.html


Well that's saved me pussy-footing around and not really wanting to name her myself! LOL!! Thanks for your post, Granny41! It's the same person! I Googled her and found her account on FaceBook where she's also a member. Can't believe that she's a serious scammer. I was just thinking she was someone who wasn't too bright and didn't have the social graces etc ... to modify her online behaviour.

She's clearly a lot more "bright" than I originally envisaged!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

A few years ago I posted a photo of a sweater I had knitted. The yarn was only available in UK. Someone from oz begged me to get her the yarn. I agreed to buy her a 500gram ball and post it to her. She then looked on line and came back asking for a huge order. She wanted me to pay initially and she would reimburse me. I said absolutely not. I could have stood the cost of one ball plus postage, but had no intention of risking any more. She lost out by being too demanding.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Knitnanny has already put out a warning on this individual. I am attaching a link to her post. And take note der fish she is NOT A BIDDY.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-524589-1.html


Defishguts is making a not to bright assumption That it is I who asked for yarn
Hahaha can hardly wait until I am done with my new craft room.
My stash is out of control, my kids tell me I will need to live to be 200 to use it up.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Bambagirl said:


> Well that's saved me pussy-footing around and not really wanting to name her myself! LOL!! Thanks for your post, Granny41! It's the same person! I Googled her and found her account on FaceBook where she's also a member. Can't believe that she's a serious scammer. I was just thinking she was someone who wasn't too bright and didn't have the social graces etc ... to modify her online behaviour.
> 
> She's clearly a lot more "bright" than I originally envisaged!


Goodness she is a piece of work!


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I agree with another post... but see little need to be gentle and a great need to be direct.... Just say, “While I appreciate your interest, this transaction won’t work for me. I wish you all the best in finding your yarn selection available, nearer to you. Please be aware that I will not be responding to further PM p’s regarding your request.” Then I’d add the name on my ignore list.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

lajames56 said:


> This man should be called der creepy. He certainly seems to have fallen for amy/glengirls mania. Blaming people just to get negative responses and with no evidence whatsoever. He makes my flesh crawl! This certainly looks like a scam to get personal details ,and I would ignore the pm. Liz


Did you notice he has run away with his tail between his legs.?
He should take note that his ass umption it was me has come back to bite his own ass umption.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Augustgran said:


> ... can hardly wait until I am done with my new craft room.
> My stash is out of control, my kids tell me I will need to live to be 200 to use it up.


Oh! I'm mega-jealous of you now! My husband and I have been planning to turn one of our 2 spare bedrooms into a craft den for me for 5 or 6 years. Not only for all the yarn but the sewing stuff, the supplies and materials for my other crafting hobbies etc ...

There will still be need to have a bed in there though so we can put people up when they come to stay.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bambagirl said:


> Well that's saved me pussy-footing around and not really wanting to name her myself! LOL!! Thanks for your post, Granny41! It's the same person! I Googled her and found her account on FaceBook where she's also a member. Can't believe that she's a serious scammer. I was just thinking she was someone who wasn't too bright and didn't have the social graces etc ... to modify her online behaviour.
> 
> She's clearly a lot more "bright" than I originally envisaged!


I don't think that she is bright at all Bambagirl. Many people on this forum are scam savvy. She did not fool you did she? Unfortunately she got one over on Knitnanny but I am sure that she will not be taken again. She is to be commended for putting the warning out.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Bambagirl said:


> Oh! I'm mega-jealous of you now! My husband and I have been planning to turn one of our 2 spare bedrooms into a craft den for me for 5 or 6 years. Not only for all the yarn but the sewing stuff, the supplies and materials for my other crafting hobbies etc ...
> 
> There will still be need to have a bed in there though so we can put people up when they come to stay.


Maybe try and get a bed ith drawers in the base or one that sits hihh enough for underthe bed boxes?
I sew too, another one of my vices. I don't drink or smoke (quit smoking in 92) so I figure I can buy the stuff I like.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

der_fisherman said:


> But she has all the qualifications!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: An easy mistake to make!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Andy
> 
> PS. Let us all see what happens in the future!!/u Hopefully she will simply disappear up her own ego!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Quote fishie
"Hopefully she will simply disappear up her own ego!!"

One would hope that your ego meets the same fate.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> I don't think that she is bright at all Bambagirl. Many people on this forum are scam savvy. She did not fool you did she? Unfortunately she got one over on Knitnanny but I am sure that she will not be taken again. She is to be commended for putting the warning out.


It was looking at her FaceBook page that convinced me she was a bit dim to be honest. That's why I was shocked she actually ripped someone off on here.

But as my late father used to say "Many people confuse a low type of cunning with actual intelligence - it's not the same thing!"


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Judi Bee said:


> Not at all unreasonable, it smacks of the other person being a tad unreasonable.


It smacks of an internet scam. Delete EVERYTHING & check your bank records. NEVER answer emails from you don't know.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Bambagirl said:


> It was looking at her FaceBook page that convinced me she was a bit dim to be honest. That's why I was shocked she actually ripped someone off on here.
> 
> But as my late father used to say "Many people confuse a low type of cunning with actual intelligence - it's not the same thing!"


 I know of someone who could pass grade 4 levels,, but was a cunning devious ,person .
This person ripped of old people, took out cc. in others names, ran up a lot of bills.
When there arse was hauled into the cops for fraud they played dumb.
The charges stuck but because they were deemed "low iq" they spent no time in jail and did not have to pay restitution. 
The basta"d laughed about it afterwards. 
We know this as fact as dh and I were handling the estate of one of the victims.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

lajames56 said:


> This man should be called der creepy. He certainly seems to have fallen for amy/glengirls mania. Blaming people just to get negative responses and with no evidence whatsoever. He makes my flesh crawl! This certainly looks like a scam to get personal details ,and I would ignore the pm. Liz


Yup. She has reeled him in hook, line and sinker. All it took was a few kiss emojis. He can be had cheap!


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

some requests should be ignored and deleted.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

hersh said:


> That is part of the persona! Get a grip. Next somebody will start a GO YARN ME PAGE


ROFLOL! I love this prediction. Can I be the first? Thanks for the afternoon chuckle. I needed it.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Um,
Hmmm,
May I just gently say that this isn’t The Attic?


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

targa416 said:


> Um,
> Hmmm,
> May I just gently say that this isn't The Attic?


Mmmm maybe you might want to pass those pearls of wisdom to the instigator. 
Making not so subtle attempts to "out" me as the person asking for yarn.
He brought the crap here and I have every right to defend myself from that troll.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Granny41 said:


> Quote fishie
> "Hopefully she will simply disappear up her own ego!!"
> 
> One would hope that your ego meets the same fate.


I have to admit, you are ever hopeful!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

But what does it matter either way?

She was definitely future biddy material, but surely only another biddy would worry about that? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

It certainly did not worry me, or my ego, either way!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

ALSO, IT HAS DEFINITELY NOT BOTHERED ANY OF THE OTHERS HERE!!!! The "NON" biddies I mean!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Think about it!!

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Bambagirl said:


> But as my late father used to say "Many people confuse a low type of cunning with actual intelligence - it's not the same thing!"


Your father was both brilliant and wonderfully correct!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Quite the funniest and most accurate post I have read for days!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

It "fits" a few more here too!! :sm22: :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

targa416 said:


> Um,
> Hmmm,
> May I just gently say that this isn't The Attic?


I started this thread. It was NOT my intention to launch in-fighting between other members - all of whom involved have absolutely no personal quarrel with me - nor I with them!

In all fairness though, all of those who have issues with one another have been unanimous in their stance that it is not appropriate or right to privately message another KP member with begging requests for yarn - particularly someone from another country/continent.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bambagirl said:


> I started this thread. It was NOT my intention to launch in-fighting between other members - all of whom involved have absolutely no personal quarrel with me - nor I with them!
> 
> In all fairness though, all of those who have issues with one another have been unanimous in their stance that it is not appropriate or right to privately message another KP member with begging requests for yarn - particularly someone from another country/continent.


You made me curious about the attempted fraudster's Facebook page. I took a look and lo---she is swimming at the bottom of the gene pool.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Your father was both brilliant and wonderfully correct!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Quite the funniest and most accurate post I have read for days!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> It "fits" a few more here too!! :sm22: :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:
> 
> ...


Awwww sad it wasn't I asking for yarn???
You are so transparent it is truly frightening.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Bambagirl said:


> ........have been unanimous in their stance that it is not appropriate or right to privately message another KP member with begging requests for yarn - particularly someone from another country/continent.


...and that is also my opinion, as I posted on the first page of this topic.


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

Sounds like a scam to me. Just some way to get personal information. I would just ignore. 
:sm25: :sm14:


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> I am sitting here wondering why anyone would do this


Same here...we all have our "moments" that may give others pause but that is really odd. Tread carefully.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

My gosh, but some people have nerve! IMHO, she has 2 choices. She can go online and order whatever she wants or she can get on a plane and go to the UK and get whatever she wants. I wouldn’t give her the time of day. ????????????????


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

It takes all kinds of people to make up the world and some of them are just crude. In this day and age we learn that most people have NO manners and the words Please and Thank you are not in their vocabulary.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

targa416 said:


> Odd.
> I wonder why he/she would single you out. There are lots of Canadian members - the postage would be a lot less. It doesn't make sense. This may be a scammer trying to get your private address or something like that. After all, we don't RELALLY know what country anyone is from. We only know where they SAY they're from. If you feel uncomfortable about the request, just ignore it and report the message to Admin. There may not be any immediate action taken by Admin though, LOL.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm more confused that YOU need confirmation from others if you are being "unreasonable" or not. This doesn't even bear a discussion, in my opinion! I wouldn't even entertain her. No "please" etc, and the whole thing is weird- "Send me some yarn" & you in another country, at that!

Reminds me of the woman who came on KP (couple yrs ago, I even changed my profile nickname to avoid her, shouldn't have done that, oh well) She came on telling everyone Oh Poor Me I we "had a flood" and all of my patterns are gone, Oh Woe etc, anyway, I wrote Reply : i might, MIGHT! have some spare printed out patterns I'm not using, IF SO will contact you, but in the meantime, I am sending you these Free patterns from public domain.." & I then added to the reply links to those patterns online, free. I then went into my stash, checked my printed patterns & booklets, had none really I could spare or wanted to send out (several other KP'ers said they'd send out donations of books etc already, so no biggie) I get a PM demanding to know where her "Free patterns were you promised to send me!" can you imagine??? Now, I even doubt her "flood" story. I don't believe any of the story was true, only the "send me free" part. Ugh...


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Strange for sure. Ignore it and just keep on knitting for those grands of yours. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Haywoman (Jan 24, 2018)

Be careful. People will pretend to be someone they are not to get personal info such as mailing address etc. It doesn'the make sense for you to send yarn that far. It would have made more sense to ask a Canadian member.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Bambagirl said:


> I got a private message from another member on here. She asked me to send her some yarn as "I don't find good things in my town"
> 
> This was about 3 weeks ago and to be honest I was a little shocked at her forthrightness in just asking. No "please" or anything like that. Also I live in England and she lives in Canada. I didn't reply right away.
> 
> ...


Very strange thing to do. Be interesting to know just what her really reason was apart from not having nice yarn in her town. Rather odd if you ask me.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Maxine R said:


> Very strange thing to do. Be interesting to know just what her really reason was apart from not having nice yarn in her town. Rather odd if you ask me.


No nice yarn in her town? She lives in Toronto with how many yarn stores? Let me count.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> (...snipped...)Your thought _[mirl56]_ about my thoughts is also weird, if I may say so!!
> 
> *But of course I could be completely wrong, and that it was just a bad PMS day, or similar!
> 
> But it is certainly very bad manners and I am someone who believes a lot in good manners.....Andy*





der_fisherman said:


> (...snipped...)You _[BrattyPatty]_ being (as usual) a good example of that group's general rudeness to anyone you perceive as being a target on KP!!!
> 
> And as I always say to such replies as you have just given here *"If the cap fits wear it!"*
> 
> *But the biddies on KP do not seem to understand it, they start (metaphorically speaking) jumping up and down shouting "ME ME ME ME ME!" Just as you have done here, again! Andy*


*YUP - - THERE IT IS !!!

There's ANDY, the GIRLIE GUY, chiming in on women's issues again (PMS day, or similar) INDEED !!!!!

SERIOUS QUESTION TO ANYONE: HOW CAN ANY OF HIS POSTS THAT ARE SO TYPICALLY CONDESCENDING AND PATRONIZING TO WIMMIN EVER BE CONSIDERED "GOOD MANNERS" ???*
__________


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> He is a troll, knovice. He hangs out in the Attic and causes trouble.
> Ladies just put him on ignore. His demeaning jokes about women are reason enough, but he is also a troll.


I know he is a troll. I've called him out many times. He irritates me the most when he gets on women for being women. His nose is always up in the air and he puffs himself up by pretending he likes women and proceeds to try to beat us to submission with his insults. I call him Sponge Bob Square Head.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

No you are nor being at all unreasonable this person is being really cheeky to pick out and ask another member to send her some wool it is not that expensive to buy and if she really meant she would send you money for postage then she could have bought wool from where she lived with the postage she would send This all sounds very strange to me and I would definitely not get involved if I was you


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> I know he is a troll. I've called him out many times. He irritates me the most when he gets on women for being women. His nose is always up in the air and he puffs himself up by pretending he likes women and proceeds to try to beat us to submission with his insults. I call him Sponge Bob Square Head.


 :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: 
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

I would have no further contact with her and report her to Admin.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bambagirl said:


> I've done a little detective work from the links on her username …
> 
> Someone else posted in the sub-forum for members who want to trade yarns, patterns etc with one another "Members Buy/Sell/Trade - Classifieds". Asking for a certain pattern that's no longer available - and willing to pay for it. One other member offered her the pattern for $1.80 - and our "Canadian friend" offered it for "20 Canadian dollars" - when other members on the thread highlighted her somewhat extortionate price she backtracked and said she meant 2 dollars! Sounds like she's on the make!


If I remember right this is the same person who purchased something from a KP member and didn't pay for it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Granny41 said:


> Quote fishie
> "Hopefully she will simply disappear up her own ego!!"
> 
> One would hope that your ego meets the same fate.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> I have to admit, you are ever hopeful!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> But what does it matter either way?
> 
> ...


*"Blah, blah, blah," said der_fishguts.*


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> As if ANY biddy ever needed actual proof to say ANYTHING ANYTIME, as long as its rude or vile or both!!! Remember, I named no one in particular!!! Just a group!!
> 
> You being (as usual) a good example of that group's general rudeness to anyone you perceive as being a target on KP!!!
> 
> ...


This does not belong in the Attic. You posted here accusing the group of biddies of soliciting yarn? Then you really are dumb.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds like it might be a scam - I'd ignore and or block them - maybe trying to get your details. After all if they want British yarn, they just need to go on the web and find loads. Please be careful.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Yup. She has reeled him in hook, line and sinker. All it took was a few kiss emojis. He can be had cheap!


I wonder what his wife would think abut that? Or maybe he doesn't allow her to think.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

lorraine 55 said:


> If I remember right this is the same person who purchased something from a KP member and didn't pay for it.


Yes, posted back a few pages..."nanc12" is the offender's member ID...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-524589-1.html
__________


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wonder what his wife would think abut that? Or maybe he doesn't allow her to think.


The latter probably.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wonder what his wife would think abut that? Or maybe he doesn't allow her to think.


Blow up bettys can't think because they are air heads .


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Many thanks for the warning from the initial post. 
Unwatching now because some of the exchanges have degenerated to a level that I do not wish to be involved with.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

mlab said:


> Many thanks for the warning from the initial post.
> Unwatching now because some of the exchanges have degenerated to a level that I do not wish to be involved with.


That and the fact that many are very late to the party with their advice. The issue was resolved hours ago.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

mlab said:


> Many thanks for the warning from the initial post.
> Unwatching now because some of the exchanges have degenerated to a level that I do not wish to be involved with.


Same here, also unwatching.....


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Bambagirl said:


> Couldn't agree more! I'm extremely careful with my money but I've built a respectable stash through building relationships with local people and reciprocating help in other ways.


I don't blame you;in reality, I wouldn't name her either. If she reads the post she'll know.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

This thread makes me wonder what KPers may have thought when I sent messages offering to give them yarn! I've done that lots of times after reading comments about limited stashes, etc. No one has ever refused, but I guess they could have done their "research" first to see if I am a real person or a scammer.

Ignoring the bold advances is best.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I would totally ignore this person .


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

It sounds a bit off to me. It certainly could be a scam. I think it would be a good idea to put her on the ignore list.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

How rude to ask for some yarn....thank you for bringing it to our attention


----------



## cattrapper (Nov 5, 2014)

Her request sounds very odd. Thrift stores, yard sales usually have lower prices on yarn than postage when those places have some. Here there is yarn in thrift stores every week. I would definetely ignore her request. If she lived close by that might be a different story.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Does not sound right since there are all sorts of yarn available on the internet. If she is in need of yarn and is lacking money to pay full price, she would best try to buy her yarn on sale like many of us do. Or, she might be able to join a local knitting club. In mine, the members share any yarn they no longer have use of.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> As if ANY biddy ever needed actual proof to say ANYTHING ANYTIME, as long as its rude or vile or both!!! Remember, I named no one in particular!!! Just a group!!
> 
> You being (as usual) a good example of that group's general rudeness to anyone you perceive as being a target on KP!!!
> 
> ...


STFU!!!! primate


----------



## Violet Rose (Apr 25, 2017)

I would have written back: "Who are you to expect me to GIVE you anything?"


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

I agree with so many other, sounds like a scam


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

cattrapper said:


> Her request sounds very odd. Thrift stores, yard sales usually have lower prices on yarn than postage when those places have some. Here there is yarn in thrift stores every week. I would definitely ignore her request. If she lived close by that might be a different story.





Lilyan said:


> Does not sound right since there are all sorts of yarn available on the internet. If she is in need of yarn and is lacking money to pay full price, she would best try to buy her yarn on sale like many of us do. Or, she might be able to join a local knitting club. In mine, the members share any yarn they no longer have use of.


Yes - I agree with both of you … the ways you both recommend are exactly how I accumulated my own stash!


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Augustgran said:


> I know of someone who could pass grade 4 levels,, but was a cunning devious ,person .
> This person ripped of old people, took out cc. in others names, ran up a lot of bills.
> When there arse was hauled into the cops for fraud they played dumb.
> The charges stuck but because they were deemed "low iq" they spent no time in jail and did not have to pay restitution.
> ...


I have always known, those who are evil- who steal, demand things, and work their way to get things at the cost of others, are "smarter" in evil ways, but can be low intelligence by regular standards. WE, who aren't evil- can never, never! be as "smart" as they are with their trickery, scams, and lies. I am glad NOT to know how to scam, or lie to get things for free. One should be ashamed.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree, something is not right. Be guided by your "gut feeling" as it is seldom wrong. Do not communicate again & report the issue.


----------



## vicci'smom (Nov 26, 2017)

in my opinion you did nothing wrong- by posting this to alert the rest of us of this problem- I have bought yarn in the maritimes and found it very reasonable in price- not sure where she is in Canada- but shipping can't be that bad going from one province to another- and alot of times if you spend over xxx dollars- shipping is free- stand fast and don't give in- 
Have a Great Day

Vicci'smom


----------



## BenniBoom (Mar 14, 2018)

She/he is putting you on the defensive & making you uncomfortable. At my workplace these are grounds for discipline. Delete the msgs & go on with your life. You are under no obligation whatsoever to respond. In fact you shouldn't because this draws you into this person's (weird) world. She/he needs counseling on their boldness, rudeness & feelings of entitlement. Sorry for you. Forget them.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Bambagirl truthfully if you had offered it would be one thing, it is my understanding that you did not and I would therefore be quite adamant you are not interested in doing this. There have been times when I was low on yarn and vented and some souls on this forum shared with me not appliance boxes but enough to make me feel like a kid at christmas. When the time came that I was financially in a better place I did as the person asked and paid it forward with new knitters and crocheters, thinned my stash (I organized and yarn I knew I wouldn't used in a year or less I put in bags for about 4 different young ladies friends of my youngest daughter) and I will continue to help others as I can. However, (yes I have a point to this)if it isn't offered you don't just pick a name and say hmmmmm I think I will ask you to sponsor my yarn feast this month, people who want to do so will contact you privately to avoid being harrassed by the greedy and so as not to embarrass you, so I would say if it isn't offered don't ask, is it alright to ask the cheapest place to get supplies of course I have gotten a lot of good, no great info in this forum on that. However, again unless offered that is where it should stop.
I hope I didn't overstep but I consider this serious and embarrassing who wants to be put on the spot that way. 
God Bless 
Tonda USA


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

marilyngf said:


> I am sitting here wondering why anyone would do this


Me too. It's a tad cheeky don't you think?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

*For those of you who have come late to the party and are unable to read all 13 pages of posts...

This issue has been resolved for the OP and the offender identified as nanc12 - - and she has scammed before:*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-524589-1.html
___________


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Augustgran said:


> You are so transparent it is truly frightening.


Well, I cannot say the exactly the same for you really. As for me personally you are ONLY one here that is truly and completely "TRANSPARENT" in all you do here....

You are a textbook version of an online troll, as you simply sm09 tick all the boxes! I am also sure that you like being that!!!

But for some members here, you are/were probably frightening them, especially when you posted previously using your own photo for your avatar!

Reproduced here in case you forgot which one!!!

It tells many of us here a lot about your "take" on online "life/trolling", plus there are so many instances of you being vile and nasty to many other members on KP, captured and stored for all to see, and of course all fully available for the US law officers if ever required. They can go back many years if needed....nothing is forgotten!!

I wonder if you are the same to members on other web sites/forums around the world....Maybe someone here has already found out?

Luckily for you, I made a copy of your previous picture before you changed yourself into a dog or a bitch? (Unclear witch :sm09: ) Unfortunate choice maybe?:sm09:

Andy

PS. Just to make it 100% clear, every time I see a rude or nasty post from you to anyone here (except Batty Patty of course!!:sm09, I will post if I see fit.

PPS. If you address me directly at all, I will also post!! My aims are always to make you look as biased, rude, vile, as you are apparently in real life, in such a manner that many here can have a great laugh at your expense. I lighten things up for the NON biddies!!

PPPS. Only God can make me stop, and definitely not you!!!:sm09::sm09::sm09::sm09: But do keep trying, your posts simply inspire me for more jokes and comments at your expense!!! Many thanks for that!!:sm09::sm09::sm09::sm09:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

jazzyjude123 said:


> STFU!!!! primate


....and here posts another one!!! Another "ME ME ME ME ME" post!!

They simply do not understand, do they????

But already on my ignore list!!

Andy


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

No, you are not being unreasonable, nor greedy. I agree with much that has been said, especially the report to admin and block any future emails.


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

Sounds like a scammer to me. Some people think they are so entititled. I think it's rude that she singled you out. If someone wants a yarn donation they should go to create topic and ask there.


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

Sounds like a scammer to me. Some people think they are so entititled. I think it's rude that she singled you out. If someone wants a yarn donation they should go to create topic and ask there.


----------



## Lois Simon (Jun 18, 2017)

JUST DO: DELETE. DELETE. DELETE! Some people have a sense of entitlement and that’s their problem. PLEASE IF ANYBODY ASK YOU TO SEND ANYTHING...DON’T EVEN RESPOND!


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

It's not in any way unreasonable and I think her approach is rude. She should not be contacting you like that and you are not obligated to seek out yarn for her which is very easy to come by unless it's something very specific.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

KroSha said:


> *For those of you who have come late to the party and are unable to read all 13 pages of posts...
> 
> This issue has been resolved for the OP and the offender identified as nanc12 - - and she has scammed before:*
> 
> ...


Thank you for your information. I had earlier marked the thread to watch and was catching up. I decided not to read all the pages and mark the thread 'unwatch' but decided to check the last page before I did so. I then saw your timely and informative post. Thank you for posting the information.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Bambagirl said:


> I got a private message from another member on here. She asked me to send her some yarn as "I don't find good things in my town"
> 
> This was about 3 weeks ago and to be honest I was a little shocked at her forthrightness in just asking. No "please" or anything like that. Also I live in England and she lives in Canada. I didn't reply right away.
> 
> ...


I would simply say... Sorry, I can't do that even if you do send postage. Then have no further contact.


----------



## kwiltcrazy (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds suspicious to me - especially since this is not a "friend". I would just delete and move on.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> ....and here posts another one!!! Another "ME ME ME ME ME" post!!
> 
> They simply do not understand, do they????
> 
> ...


Can't stand the TRUTH about yourself!!! Look in the mirror. See the ugly and vile little man. How's that IGNORE working for you? STFU


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> ....and here posts another one!!! Another "ME ME ME ME ME" post!!
> 
> They simply do not understand, do they????
> 
> But already on my ignore list!! Andy


No, *YOUR* posts are always about YOU YOU YOU.

You are the epitome of a *TROLL* - - coming to topics where you aren't wanted and forcing your way in to hijack or sabotage them.

And *YOU* are the one who doesn't get it; most here don't want your condescending, pedantic diatribe.

*Where did you ever learn to be so disrespectful to women, to make comments such as that a response must be "PMS or similar"*


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

[Resolution Information Reposted]

*For those of you who have come late to the party and are unable to read all 13 pages that have gone before...

This issue has been resolved for the OP and the offender identified as nanc12 - - and she has scammed before:*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-524589-1.html
___________


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

The safest approach would have been to not respond, place her on your ignore list and report it to admin. You may not be the only person she has contacted and she is either confused or has something malicious intended with collecting information.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

MaryE-B said:


> The safest approach would have been to not respond, place her on your ignore list and report it to admin. You may not be the only person she has contacted and she is either confused or has something malicious intended with collecting information.


Hi Mary, please read one above your post. I posted just seconds before you and our texts crossed in internet-hyper-space - - hahaha...
__________


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

KroSha said:


> [Resolution Information Reposted]
> 
> *For those of you who have come late to the party and are unable to read all 13 pages that have gone before...
> 
> ...


I hope KP is able to permanently block her because she has had success at cheating and stealing from others. I really hate to see people being scammed.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

???? 
I only read half of the responses before I posted a reply, my bad. I am glad to hear she has been identified but sad that her scamming was successful. I hope there is some way to prevent her from opening a new account and starting over with a different name. I really hate to see people cheated and she seems to be proficient at doing it. I am glad she was outed.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

MaryE-B said:


> I hope KP is able to permanently block her because she has had success at cheating and stealing from others. I really hate to see people being scammed.


Thank you MaryE - and also everyone else who has posted supportively.

The person who sent me the "begging message" has been identified several times by others in this thread. She appears to "have form" in this type of thing.

I'll not be sending her any yarn - I'm actually less offended by her cheek and sense of entitlement in asking me than I am by her thinking I was soft enough to fall for it!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Bambagirl said:


> Thank you MaryE - and also everyone else who has posted supportively.
> 
> The person who sent me the "begging message" has been identified several times by others in this thread. She appears to "have form" in this type of thing.
> 
> I'll not be sending her any yarn - I'm actually less offended by her cheek and sense of entitlement in asking me than I am by her thinking I was soft enough to fall for it!


I wouldn't take it personally if I were you, dear Bamba - - if she is a scammer, as we think, she likely sent out multiple inquiries.

She had probably investigated many posts for members who wrote that they had a big stash, like you did, then "hit" those folks, rather than singling out particular members.
___________


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

You might offer her a skein or two if she comes to your door for it. It's more reasonable than her request.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Did you mention that you were looking to sell some of your stash or something like that? I am wondering why she would have contacted you in the first place. I would not get involved with someone who initiated contact of such kind. I would not reply to this or do anything with it. You do not even know this person am I right? I have received one PM that sounded like part of an ongoing conversation and I just deleted it.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> You might offer her a skein or two if she comes to your door for it. It's more reasonable than her request.


Yes, I would do this if she was local. Heck, I do it myself - ask friends if they have a little in a certain colour - I recently asked a friend if she had any orange yarn in her stash as I was planning to make a toy tiger!



God's Girl said:


> Did you mention that you were looking to sell some of your stash or something like that? I am wondering why she would have contacted you in the first place. I would not get involved with someone who initiated contact of such kind. I would not reply to this or do anything with it. You do not even know this person am I right? I have received one PM that sounded like part of an ongoing conversation and I just deleted it.


No - but more than once I've mentioned that I built up my stash very, very cheaply (buying oddments of wool from charity/thrift shops for a few pennies, friends giving me odd balls of yarn, acquiring a lot from my Church knitting group as cupboards were being cleared out - and a lot from the house of my friend who died - I was told to just help myself to whatever I wanted!). So I assumed that if I've "bragged" about having a sizeable stash that cost me next-to-nothing, then someone might feel that some of it could be passed their way! But not someone I've never met in another country where postage fees have to be met, someone that didn't even say "please". That's sheer cheek and entitlement.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Bambagirl said:


> No - but more than once I've mentioned that I built up my stash very, very cheaply (buying oddments of wool from charity/thrift shops for a few pennies, friends giving me odd balls of yarn, acquiring a lot from my Church knitting group as cupboards were being cleared out - and a lot from the house of my friend who died - I was told to just help myself to whatever I wanted!). So I assumed that if I've "bragged" about having a sizeable stash that cost me next-to-nothing, then someone might feel that some of it could be passed their way! But not someone I've never met in another country where postage fees have to be met, someone that didn't even say "please". That's sheer cheek and entitlement.


Well I don't know that sharing your good fortune so we can all celebrate with you is any reason for a stranger to ask you to share it with them. I would send them a note and explain that you are not interested in continuing contact with them over this matter, and that you are not looking to downsize your wool at this time. There is no telling about some people go figure? Enjoy your good fortune and keep on making those toys to cheer little souls. You will certainly be blessed for your efforts.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> But of course I could be completely wrong, and that it was just a bad PMS day, or similar!
> 
> Andy


You are disgusting. It's bad enough that you put the blame on a certain group of women here, with no solid proof, but just to stir things up. You owe every woman on this forum an apology for that misogynistic remark. :sm25:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> You are disgusting. It's bad enough that you put the blame on a certain group of women here, with no solid proof, but just to stir things up. You owe every woman on this forum an apology for that misogynistic remark. :sm25:


Maybe he identifies as a woman some days!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

BBatten17 said:


> You are disgusting. It's bad enough that you put the blame on a certain group of women here, with no solid proof, but just to stir things up. You owe every woman on this forum an apology for that misogynistic remark. :sm25:


Its funny how certain people find such natural things disgusting, but only when it suits them! DUUHHH! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

In these "modern times", many things are considered by average people, to be quite a normal topic of conversation. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

I wonder if any others here think that PMS is disgusting, or even just mentioning it on a public forum?

I Googled "PMS" and got this:- *Approximately 55,900,000 Results (0,40 Seconds) * So obviously it is a subject, talked about by many and of course a lot of online information as well. The (German Google) link is:-

https://www.google.de/search?q=PMS&oq=PMS&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.5485j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Having two daughters and a wife at home together for a good many years, all with PMS on the same day(s), it is/was nothing unusual, nor was it a forbidden topic in our house, as no one thought it was disgusting, and still is not disgusting for those of us here with a reasonably broad mind. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Nor for this husband and also the father of two delightful daughters!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

You also have again shown us all again why you are on my "ignore the biddies list"! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: So you can ONLY go on the "attack" where you have not been placed on an ignore list for that topic! Grow up!!

Today may be a bad one for you one way or another, (I do not intend to walk a mile in your shoes either, as the old saying goes!), but at least I have just had a great laugh, naturally about your comments here!!

I am sure that I am not alone either!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Many thanks for that, as true laughter is very "healthy" as well!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

May I suggest in a friendly manner, that you should always read your words carefully through, before posting.

Posting in haste or anger (or both!!) often achieves the complete opposite of what you intended to say!!!

It also hints at your probable age group and just how you may have been brought up! Hopefully by now that does not bother you at all anymore, as I am also completely fine with it too, as my maternal Grandmother was very, very similar in certain ways, I remember my mother mentioning it!

My Grandmother died in 1965.

But other than what she took as being disgusting (born in Victorian England!!) being menstrual "things" generally. I am very pleased that in the light of our far more enlightened and modern society today, not anymore. But she was a nice old lady to both myself and my brother.....just a bit too narrow minded, even for the time!

Have a great day

Andy

PS. Notice that I have taken the trouble to answer your post in a friendly and hopefully for some here, amusing manner. I was a bit sarcastic, but not rude, nor did I need to post any vile words either, simply because I kept my cool and answered as I saw fit.

Though like many here, of course if need be I can be much harder in a reply, but usually only when someone does not take the "hint" the first time!! Naturally, your choice either way!!!

The cartoons are not new either, I hope they amuse a feew of you at least!!


----------



## Karen Tally (Apr 30, 2011)

SERIOUSLY LADIES AND GENTELMAN ! look at all the time you are wasting ! You could have been knitting or crocheting and had a beautiful project finished .


----------



## Karen Tally (Apr 30, 2011)

I only got into this by looking at the newest pictures .


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> Its funny how certain people find such natural things disgusting, but only when it suits them! DUUHHH! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> In these "modern times", many things are considered by average people, to be quite a normal topic of conversation. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> ...


I didn't say that PMS was disgusting, I said YOU were dusgusting. Comprehension problem? No need to answer.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

BBatten17 said:


> I didn't say that PMS was disgusting, I said YOU were dusgusting. Comprehension problem? No need to answer.


Not really, as I said before, you wrote in haste and badly, it could be taken anyway the "reader" wished to depending upon your point of view!!!

Not always what you MEANT to say!!

Pretty bad!!!

And as I said before, its REALLY obvious that you belong to the "biddy brigade" as someone recently said to me about you!!! Is that true or not? You decide.

'nuff said!!

I find your general attitude disgusting, please remember, *I had not addressed you personally!* But you took it personally, very sad, and also sad for everyone here on KP, where 99.9% of the members abhor such public displays of nastiness.....

You have to try and curb your "drive/urges" to change only what you can change and to completely ignore what you cannot!! YOU CANNOT CHANGE ME, THE HARDER YOU TRY, THE LESS LIKELY YOU WILL MAKE ME CHANGE!

Try to treat KP like a TV, if there is a program that you don't like, either switch it off, or change the channel......don't try and change the content of a particular program from your PC/Laptop/Smart Phone, that would be just crazy!! GOT IT?

Remember, NOBODY CAN "FORCE" YOU TO READ AND AGREE WITH ANYTHING HERE! Or on the TV!!

Nor does anyone expect it either, but I will not ignore uncontrolled rudeness to myself or to anyone else on KP!

Furthermore, I will CONTINUE to answer ANY POST ANY TIME I wish, to ANYONE here!!

*ESPECIALLY IF THEY TRY TO TELL ME NOT TO!*


BBatten17 said:


> No need to answer.


I will NEVER EVER LET A STUPID, MINDLESS "BULLY BIDDY" TALK DOWN TO ME!

Not till God makes the final call!!

Andy


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Me too, what a hoot.


Karen Tally said:


> I only got into this by looking at the newest pictures .


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tobo11 said:


> Did any one get the sense that this person's first language is not English? She doesn't seem to understand the message that the tone of her request conveys. *I would be surprised if she was a Canadian by birth.*


Umm ... Would you also be surprised to learn that there are millions of born-in-Canada people whose first language is NOT English?

Most of the province of Quebec's seven million or so inhabitants learn French as their first language, and most of them never learn enough English to be useful. 
In addition, there are those who are members of the First Nations communities. Many - if not all - learn their parents' language first and only learn English when they go to school, and most always speak English (_if_ they need to) with an 'accent' and phrase their sentences in a slightly awkward manner.

First generation children of immigrant parents all learn their parents' language long before they get into the school system and learn English; many of them retain some 'accent' - spoken and written - into adulthood.

All those I have mentioned are BORN IN CANADA.

You, tobo11, need to follow some advice my mother gave me: *Think* _*before*_ you speak/write.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... Would you also be surprised to learn that there are millions of born-in-Canada people whose first language is NOT English?
> 
> Most of the province of Quebec's seven million or so inhabitants learn French as their first language, and most of them never learn enough English to be useful.
> In addition, there are those who are members of the First Nations communities. Many - if not all - learn their parents' language first and only learn English when they go to school, and most always speak English (_if_ they need to) with an 'accent' and phrase their sentences in a slightly awkward manner.
> ...


My husband was born here but his mom and maternal grandparents spoke Italian.
Dh knows both languages. rusty on the speaking after all these years, but good enough to get us around Italy a few years ago.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> Just say, "No."
> Trying to see her viewpoint. My guess is that if she asks enough members she'll find someone who will send her yarn.
> 
> From your viewpoint: she is forward, nervy, and odd.


Having read through her dozen posts on KP, my guess is that she's doing exactly that. PMs to individuals. There are certain to be some who - being very generous by nature - will immediately ship her some yarn. I'm sorry for them. I hope they read this topic and heed its warning!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Unusual request as far as I am concerned. You did the right thing in not sending her any yarn. Canada has some great yarn stores where he/she can buy more yarn, even charity stores. I wouldn't worry about him/her any more.


----------



## Lois Simon (Jun 18, 2017)

We get upset, because we care.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

You are not being unreasonable. i feel she is being unfair to ask you to do this since you do not know one and other.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Bambagirl said:


> Oh! I'm mega-jealous of you now! My husband and I have been planning to turn one of our 2 spare bedrooms into a craft den for me for 5 or 6 years. Not only for all the yarn but the sewing stuff, the supplies and materials for my other crafting hobbies etc ...
> 
> There will still be need to have a bed in there though so we can put people up when they come to stay.


When you set up the room, purchase a sofa bed. This will give you a place to sit while working your craft and a bed for visitors. I have done this (took over my daughter's bedroom when she married) and it has worked beautifully.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Bambagirl said:


> I got a private message from another member on here. She asked me to send her some yarn as "I don't find good things in my town"
> 
> This was about 3 weeks ago and to be honest I was a little shocked at her forthrightness in just asking. No "please" or anything like that. Also I live in England and she lives in Canada. I didn't reply right away.
> 
> ...


She hasn't approached me, but if she did I'd rip her a new one. The nerve! I wouldn't ask someone I knew to send me yarn, let alone a stranger. What are you, her personal shopper? I'd put her on the ignore list. That way she can't send you private messages.


----------



## kjanel (Sep 29, 2016)

She sounded rude to me.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

inishowen said:


> Maybe he identifies as a woman some days!


That one (the fish_monger) comes onto posts and either lectures or talks down to wimmin. The OP would be wise to "ignore". If anyone needs proof, just look at how LOOOONG his ridiculous posts are - - he definitely is a person who loves to babble on.

I have previously bestowed him with the title of "girlie boy" (which was downgraded from "girlie man" - - no real man would come hair and use such pedantic diatribe to communicate with a large group of wimmin.

This is repetitive behavior on his part where he tries to demonstrate some kind of superiority to which he is clearly not entitled in any way, shape or form.
___________


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

KroSha said:


> That one (the fish_monger) comes onto posts and either lectures or talks down to wimmin. The OP would be wise to "ignore". If anyone needs proof, just look at how LOOOONG his ridiculous posts are - - he definitely is a person who loves to babble on.
> 
> I have previously bestowed him with the title of "girlie boy" (which was downgraded from "girlie man" - - no real man would come hair and use such pedantic diatribe to communicate with a large group of wimmin.
> 
> ...


The fact that he double spaces his posts is screaming "look how important I am"!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

inishowen said:


> The fact that he double spaces his posts is screaming "look how important I am"!


I hadn't even noticed, since I scroll right on past his/its posts.


----------

